# koi verliert schuppen!!!



## pull (12. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,

einer meiner kois verliert schuppen, wobei er sonst aber ganz normal
im teich schwimmt und auch frisst. er steht auch nicht alleine in einer
ecke oder springt andauernd aussem wasser, was ja parasitenbefall
auslöst!
wassertest kann ich erst morgen abgeben. weiss denn jemand was das
sein kann, oder ist das völlig normal?

danke und schönen gruss jens


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: koi verliert schuppen!!!*

Hallo Jens

Konntest du denn ein scheuern des Fisches feststellen? (schnelles seitliches vorbeisausen an Gegenständen)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## rainthanner (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: koi verliert schuppen!!!*

Hallo Jens, 

natürlich ist es nicht normal, wenn dein Fisch Schuppen verliert. 

Die Ursache könnten auch wir nur raten. 
Kann an __ Parasiten liegen, kann aber auch ein Pilzbefall sein. 

Mach das mit den Wasserwerten und stell sie hier ein. 
Wenn er dir vor den Foto kommt, könnte dies auch hilfreich sein.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## pull (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: koi verliert schuppen!!!*

hallo,

nein ein scheuern kann und konnte ich nicht feststellen. es lagen auf einmal nur schuppen im rand von teichwasser.

bild habe ich angehängt.

ich vermute aber mittlerweile das wir besuch hatten, ein kleiner schleierkoi ist nämlich auch spurlos verschwunden.
nunja, ich werde morgen das wasser testen lassen und dann sehe ich weiter.

gn8 all


----------

